# 

## marmon

Mam fundamenty zrobione nie z bloczków ale wylane w wykopie w gruncie. Jego ściany są (prawdopodobnie) niezbyt równe  :oops:  . Jak do tego przykleić styropian? Czy ktoś to ćwiczył?
Chcę odkopać ściany i ocieplić. Czy warto?
Pzdr,
Marmon.

----------


## pattaya

A ile wystają ściany fundamentowe ponad grunt?

----------


## marmon

Wystają 0,5 m.

----------


## invx

i warto i nie warto ... zazwyczaj wylewajac fundamenty prosto w wykop, ich sie juz nie dociepla, ale jesli chcesz je teraz docieplic, to da sie to zrobic, a jakim nakldem kosztow i sil to zaley od rownosci powierchni scian, oraz od tego czy byly lane bezposrednio w grunt czy w folie, jak w folie pol biedy, wystarczy odkopac, i jesli rowne (nie maja odchylkow powyzej 1-1.5cm) kleic styropian, a jesli wiecej to trzeba by najpier ta powierzhcni jakos wyrownac, zaprawa. A Jesli dodatkowo bez foli, to mamy istna atrajcje  :Wink2:   i po odkopaniu, szczoteczka druciana, szpachelka, i trzeba skrobac cm po cm z ziemi, do czystego betonu.   :smile:  

po dociepleniu styrpianem trzeba tez pomyslec o hydro izolacji.

podsumowujac, jesli masz juz te undamenty, i nie masz piwnicy, to gleboko bym sie zastanowil nad odkopywaniem i pozniejszym docieplaniem tego.  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## pattaya

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Parę godzin temu wymieniliśmy poglądy na ten temat z jednym z najbardziej zasłużonych i szanowanych forumowiczów.Identyczny problem
http://www.murator.pl/forum/viewtopi...a09a4a697a1d5e
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marmon

A może by ocieplić tylko te pół metra nad gruntem i obsypać ziemią?

----------


## BK

Ja mam taki fundament w domu - nie było to szczególny problem, tyle że miejscami beton się rozlał, i chłopaki musieli skuwać. Powierzchnia była na tyle równa że bez problemu przyklejono styropian na całej wysokości, aż do ławy - po odkopaniu 
Niestety, porwali przy tym całą folię, w jaką był lany beton, ale beton (ława) od spodu jest tą folią w jakiś sposób dodatkowo zabezpieczony 
Myślę że nie jest to jakiś problem tyle że trochę pracy, ale chyba warto, to jest jedna z takich rzeczy których nigdy później się już nie poprawia a na pewno poprawia charakterystykę cieplną 
Styropian potem pomalowali dysperbitem dwa razy, na to folia kubełkowa

----------

> A może by ocieplić tylko te pół metra nad gruntem i obsypać ziemią?


http://www.cieplej.pl/BAZA/1054820638_1054820745.gif


Marmon
porównaj i skalkuluj koszty
ile ciepła ucieknie 
przez wentylacje ...
ile przez ściany ...
ile przez okna ...
itd.
a posadzke i tak ocieplisz ...
wnioski wyciąg sobie sam ... 

pzdr

----------


## jareko

*brzoza* - tu nie ma co kalkulowac  :wink:  trzeba ocieplic i juz  :smile:  To jest ten fragment chalupy  o ktory kilka razy w innych watkach wspomianlem - traktowany super po macoszmu a pozniej juz sie nie chce tego robic. Cos mi te tabelki nie pasuja ale niech bedzie ze sa prawdziwe - jakos inne proporcje strat pamietam z lektury Muratora i nie tylo 
*marmon* - wybacz ale czeka cie jednak taka robota i nie sluchaj *invix*-a ze wystarczy tylko posadzke na gruncie ocieplic chcesz miec dobrze to ociepl po calosci od zewnatrz. Dlaczego sama posadzka nei wystarczy? Gdyz zimno przez nieocieplony fundament bedzie ci w siciane szlo lub odwrotnie cieplo ci sciana uciekac bedzie  :sad: . Takie rozwiazanie jest idealne ale jak czasem jak nie jest mozliwe do wykonania to wtedy konieczne jest docieplenie posadzi i tu do odleglosci rownej granicy przemarzania dalby nawet o 50% wiecej styropianiu czy czego tam

----------


## jareko

cytat z linkku do ktorego jestes odsylany:



> .Mając ocieploną podłogę na gruncie,"grzejącą" z góry tenże grunt ,nie doświadczy żadnych skutków mrozu.A betonowi mróz nie zaszkodzi....


wszystko ladnie i pieknie tylko zapomniales uwzglednic to iz proponujesz docieplenie tylko cokolu ponad gruntem. I masz taka sytuacje ze grunt przemarza ci do ilus tam w glab (zalezy od rejonu kraju) i patrzac od zewnatrz chalupy powoduje ze sciana fundamentowa ma identyczna temperature co grunt, na tej scianie masz izolacje p/wilgociowa ktora nie pelni funkcji izolacji termicznej czyli tym samy sciana powyzej jest tak samo zimna - oczywiscie im wyzej tym cieplejsza gdyz ogrzewana z domu. I coz ci da ze posadzke ocieplisz dokladnie? Tylko polsrodki proponujesz a pozniej w ekstremalnej sytuacji gosc bedzie mial grzyba przy podlodze i bedzie zastanawial sie dlaczego tyle buli za orzewanie lub tez dlaczego w pomieszczeniach ze sciana zewnetrzna ma duzo chlodniej niz gdzie indziej
Niestety sprawdzone z autopsji w domu w ktorym zamieszkuje 5 rok a wybudowanym w latach 50-tych gdy swiadomosc budowlana byla hmmm..... niska  :wink:  I w tym roku czeka mnie remaont - zaczynam wlasnie od odkopania fundamentow i docieplenia ich  no i z racji przebudowy takze podbicia fundamentow

----------

> *brzoza* - tu nie ma co kalkulowac  trzeba ocieplic i juz  To jest ten fragment chalupy  o ktory kilka razy w innych watkach wspomianlem - traktowany super po macoszmu a pozniej juz sie nie chce tego robic. Cos mi te tabelki nie pasuja ale niech bedzie ze sa prawdziwe - jakos inne proporcje strat pamietam z lektury Muratora i nie tylo


...*jarku ...* to sa *marmona* pieniadze ... nie moje 
zdecyduje  kalulacja ... lub trend ...

mozna ocieplic wszystko ... nie tylko fundamet
( nawet zasiewy pszenicy ocieplic można  ...
-wtedy  jest pewne, że nie przemarznie ...  :Confused:  )

mozna ocieplić wszysko ... i dowolna grubościa ocieplenia ...

mozna ... 

i moze nawet to sie kiedys spłaci ...   :Confused:  

pzdr

----------


## jareko

*brzoza* - chyba zdazyles mnie poznac - jestem zwolennikiem wywazonych wydatkow i tam gdzie nie ma potrzeby lub tez okres "zwrotu" poniesionych kosztow idzie w dzisieciolecia - jestem wtedy takim rozwiazaniom przeciwny - choc za kazdym razem zaznaczam iz jest to moj poglad i kazdy moze miec inne zdanie (lub realnie grubszy portfel  :wink:  )
Z mojej wlasnej obserwacji jak i w czasach gdy do wlasnej budowy sie przymierzalem i pochlanianych wtedy poradnikow wszelakich jedno zapamietalem - fundament a raczej sciana fundamentowa (nie wazne czy z bloczkow, cegly czy monolit betonowy) MUSI byc ocieplona by starty ciepla do gruntu zminimalizowac. Ocieplona do granicy przemarzania. Jesli jest piwnica (jak umnie) tez docieplenie powinno miec miejsce i dzieki temu mam u siebie cieplo w piwnicy zima i chlodno latem. 
Widze nie raz i mam to takze u siebie w teraz zamieszkiwanej chalupie takie zjawisko jakby na potwierdzenie mych slow. Pieknie roztopiony snieg wokol domu - tam gdzi ewiem ze sciany ponizej gruntu sa nieocieplone, zimno w mieszkaniu i grzyb w narozach przy podlodze. Mow co chcesz ale jest kilka miejsc newralgicznych o ktorych sie albo z zalozenia zapomina albo traktuje po macoszemu:
- wlasnie ocieplenie fundamentow (scian fundamentowych)
- miejsce styku: scina kolankowa / kontrukja dachu lub murlata /
  zewnetrzna sciana oslonowa (przy konstrukcji 3W)
- nadproza 
i znalazlo by sie jeszcze kilka innych

Klopot w tym ze na etapie wykopu i scian fundamentowych takie ocieplenie wykonac nie niesie ze soba wiekszych kosztow - pozniej odkopywanie itp prace sa juz dosc znaczacymi wydatkami a wczesniej czy pozniej to uczynic trzeba bedzie

Biorac to wszystko pod uwage moim zdaniem najlepsza z mozliwych konstrukcja chalupy ktora umozliwia zminimalizowanie mostkow termicznych znaczacych dla ogolnych strat ciepla jest sciana 2W (material konstrukcyjny + ocieplenie)
To oczywiscie moje zdanie ale wiem ze jesli wygram dzis w Totka to taka wlasnie chalupe stawiac sobie bede  :smile:

----------

> ...
> Z mojej wlasnej obserwacji jak i w czasach gdy do wlasnej budowy sie przymierzalem i pochlanianych wtedy poradnikow wszelakich jedno zapamietalem - fundament a raczej sciana fundamentowa (nie wazne czy z bloczkow, cegly czy monolit betonowy) MUSI byc ocieplona by starty ciepla do gruntu zminimalizowac. Ocieplona do granicy przemarzania. Jesli jest piwnica (jak umnie) tez docieplenie powinno miec miejsce i dzieki temu mam u siebie cieplo w piwnicy zima i chlodno latem. 
> ...


*jarku ...* - jesli fundament "wystaje ponad teren i jest niczym nieosłonięty - nalezy go ocieplić - zgadzam się z Toba
jeśli jest w ziemi ... ziemia jest "ociepleniem"  (izolatorem)
 - w tej piwniczce  - (zdjęcie dzieki uprzejmości *ppp.j*) - mimo ze nie jest  "ocieplona" styropianem - równiez jest ciepło zimą i chłodno latem ...


a marmon 


> A może by ocieplić tylko te pół metra nad gruntem i obsypać ziemią?


 zamierza obsypać fundament ziemią i dodac 0.5 m styropianu od góry fundamentu ...

sa i tacy którzy izoluja fundament od zewnatrz 
izoluja i od wewnatrz
izoluja dodatkowo posadzke ...
liczac, ze w siódmym pokoleniu sie to zwróci ...  :Confused:  

kiedyś stawiano na szczelne okna ... i duże oszczedności 
teraz remedium na *zaszczelne* okna sa mikrowentylacje i nawiewniki ...

ja stawiam na umiar 

pzdr

----------


## jareko

> *jarku ...* - jesli fundament "wystaje ponad teren i jest niczym nieosłonięty - nalezy go ocieplić - zgadzam się z Toba
> jeśli jest w ziemi ... ziemia jest "ociepleniem"  (izolatorem)
>  - w tej piwniczce  - (zdjęcie dzieki uprzejmości *ppp.j*) - mimo ze nie jest  "ocieplona" styropianem - równiez jest ciepło zimą i chłodno latem ...
> ...


tak, masz calkowicie racje co do takiej piwnicznki  podobnie przechowywalo sie ziemniaki w kopcach na zime ale co ma piernik do wiatraka ????
swiadomo dokonujesz *manipulacji*  :smile:  
gdyz w takiej piwniczce po pierwsze nie mieszkasz po drugie jej nie ogrzewasz i inne zjawiska jakie moga w niej wystapic sa ci obojetne

Bylo tu powiedziane o umiarze i rozsadku - stad wlasnie zwrocic chcialem uwage na ten fragment budowli. Co Wam da O.15 czy jeszcze mniej , co wam da walka o 0.04  :wink:  w scianach skoro zapomina sie nagminnie o innych miejscah gdzie cieplo ucieka
Tak* brzoza* - ziemia to dobry izolator, ma dodatkowa zalete wyjatkowej akumulacyjnosci z tym tylko ze jek opor termiczny jest nieporownywalnie gorszy od np. cegly nie mowiac juz o styropianie czy welnie. I to co napisales ze .... _ziemia jest "ociepleniem" (izolatorem)....._  po czesci jest tylko prawda. tylko jak gruba jej warstwe musialbys dac by choc k=1.00 uzystac a o 0.3 juz nie wspoiminam

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Teraz jest odpowiedni czas (t. zn. gdy temperatury wahają sie w pobliżu zera), aby poobsrwować jak zachowuje się śnieg wokół domów z ocieploną i nieocieploną ścianą fundamentową.
Jeśli mamy nieocieploną i śnieg topnieje, zaś u sąsiada fundament jest ocieplony i śnieg leży - to znaczy, że to nasz gaz (olej, elektryczność) topi ten śnieg.

----------

> ... Bylo tu powiedziane o umiarze i rozsadku - stad wlasnie zwrocic chcialem uwage na ten fragment budowli. Co Wam da O.15 czy jeszcze mniej , co wam da walka o 0.04  w scianach skoro zapomina sie nagminnie o innych miejscach gdzie cieplo ucieka ...


*jarku...*

ciepło migruje głównie w góre ...
i tak ...
około 35 % do wentylacji
około 25 %  na okna i drzwi
około 16 % dach
około 20 % ściany 

posadzke - zakładam, że autor watku - *marmon* - zaizoluje odpowiednio ...
a fundamet obsypie ziemią ... 
wiec ...
(i nawet jak nie da te 0,5 m styropianu od góry fundamentu ...)
to uważam, że 
wieksze oszczedności ciepła uzyska jak zatka dziurke od klucza ...
lub 
przysłoni jakąś kratke wentylacyjna gdy będzie mróz na zewnątrz  ...

koszt odkopania fundamentów, oczyszczenia scian, wyrównania nierównych  fundamentów i izolacji moze być tak wysoki, 
że 
pozostanie *sama satysfakcja ...*, że przy naszym domu piękne zaspy ...  :big tongue: 
a u sąsiada ...   
nie ma zasp  ...  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

a grzać ... i tak trzeba 

 :Wink2: 
pzdr

----------


## invx

ja zawsze uczulony na mostki, nawet takie jak prug w grazu  :Wink2: . Ale w tym wypadku, naklady pracy zbyt durze, chyba ze sam cokol wystajacy nad ziemie ... ale ja wiem ...

----------


## BK

Pamiętajcie tylko o tym że może to być - oczywiście nie musi - przyczyną grzyba w domu. Widziałam pięknie wyhodowane grzyby i wiem że jedyną metodą walki jest usunięcie przyczyny - a trudno wracać do ocieplania fundamentów jak cały dom będzie wykończony i ogródek ładnie zagospodarowany. 
Nakład pracy niewielki w sumie - koszty też nie powinnym być wielkie, a lepiej spać spokojnie
Po prostu odkopać fundamenty i przykleić styropian, pomalować dysperbitem i już
tydzień pracy

----------

> Pamiętajcie tylko o tym że może *to* być - oczywiście nie musi - przyczyną grzyba w domu...


a co to jest *to* ?

 :big grin: 

pzdr

----------


## ppp.j

Przywołany do tablicy postaram się trochę dorzucić swoich rozważań. Przygotowując się do budowy starałem się poznać problemy związane z przewodzeniem (ucieczką) ciepła i trochę mnie zastanawiały pomysły ocieplania fundamentów przy podłodze na gruncie. Przecież mamy taką sytuację. Cała płyta pod podłogą to temperatura 8-10 deg jako średnia roczna w naszej szerokości geograficznej i to załatwia 10cm styropianu jako standard pod podłogą. Jedynym miejscem gdzie to nie funkcjonuje to styk podłogi ze ścianą. Zakładam, że góra chudziaka wypada na wysokości izolacji przeciwwilgociowej na fundamencie. Od góry za izolację termiczną odpowiada ściana ze swoim wsp. U. Problem zaczyna się ze zbyt wychłodzonym odcinkiem podłogi od dołu. Betonowa ściana fundamentu nie chroni od wnikania zimna pod podłogę. Na szczęście tak się dzieje tylko na ok. 0,5m od ściany i tam należy wzmocnić izolację podłogi o 5cm w stronę chudziaka. To wszystko. W żadne izolacje fundamentu bym się nie bawił.
Na marginesie. Dzisiaj byłem na działce i wszedłem do piwniczki. Panowało tam miłe ciepełko mimo niezbyt szczelnych drzwi i ostatnio panujących mrozów. Nawet podzieliłem się spostrzeżeniem, że rozumiem ludzi, którzy nawet potworne mrozy byli w stanie przetrzymać w ziemiankach. Jednak MATEŃKA ZIEMIA „grzeje”.
PS. Zamieszczone zdjęcie dostałem od *ekotechnika* gdy wymienialiśmy poglądy o piwniczkach ziemnych i moim zdaniem jest urokliwe.

----------


## rafał_27

Witaj,

w odróżnieniu od "innych" osób ustalających co było wcześniej: jajko, czy kura ja wypowiem się do TEMATU tego wątku:

mam identyczną sytuację jak Ty - fundament wylany w gruncie (wystaję ponad poziom gruntu od 20cm do 50 cm).

Odkopałem to na ponad 1m w głąb, oczyściłem, wymalowałem 2x dysperbitem (1x troszkę rzadszy - więcej wody, 2x jako pełna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa), do tego przyłożyłem styropian FS20 1m w dół od poziomu "0", na to zwykła folia budowlana 0,3 mm i obsypałem ziemią.

Przy narożach wewnętrznych gdzieniegdzie należało podkuć, bo wylewanie w gruncie ma swoje prawa...

Dysperbit nie "zeżre"   :big tongue:   styropianu, a trzyma się to wszystko pod naporem gruntu.

Docelowo cały cokolik będzie obsypany ziemią.

Czas pracy 3-4 dni ekipa 4 osobowa (mój dom: http://www.wm.com.pl/katalog/domy/W08.html) - w tym czas na ręczne wykopanie "doła" pod czerpnię powietrza.

pzdrw

Rafał
 :smile:

----------


## BK

> Napisał BK
> 
> Pamiętajcie tylko o tym że może *to* być - oczywiście nie musi - przyczyną grzyba w domu...
> 
> 
> a co to jest *to* ?
> 
> 
> 
> pzdr


brzoza!

czepiasz się słówek i tyle   :Lol:   :Lol:  

pozdr

----------

*ppp.j* 
dziekuje, za sprostowanie co do autora zdjęcia ... 
piwniczka i zdjęcie urokliwe ... lubie takie klimaty ... dlatego pozwoliłem sobie to zdjecie pokazać - jest tego warte !

a co do styku posadzki ze scianą 
dodatkowym izolatorem jest tam dylatacja wokół scian -  jastrych robi sie na ogół "pływający" i posadzka nie dotyka sciany ...
a gdy fundament  obsypany - jak piwniczka - ziemią ...




> ... Na marginesie. Dzisiaj byłem na działce i wszedłem do piwniczki. Panowało tam miłe ciepełko mimo niezbyt szczelnych drzwi i ostatnio panujących mrozów. Nawet podzieliłem się spostrzeżeniem, że rozumiem ludzi, którzy nawet potworne mrozy byli w stanie przetrzymać w ziemiankach. *Jednak MATEŃKA ZIEMIA „grzeje”.*


ja też uważam ze grzeje ...

pzdr




> brzoza!
> 
> czepiasz się słówek i tyle    
> 
> pozdr


 

*BK ...*

bo lubie z Toba popolemizować ...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

 :Wink2: 

pzdr

----------


## marmon

Dzięki za fachowe porady. Oceniając Wasze wypowiedzi pójdę na kompromis. Myślę, że zaizoluję 0,5 m fundamentu wystającego nad ziemię i odkopię jeszcze 0,5 m pod ziemią (mimo, żę cały ma 1m) i też zaizoluję, a całość zasypię ziemią i powinno być OK. Mój problem jest taki, że nie użyto folii i fundamnt w ziemi na pewno nie jest równy.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
Marmon.

----------


## jareko

kochani
powiem tak - te o.5 metra liczone do poziomu przemarzania gruntu po calym obrysie chalupy da ci iles tam % (i to wbrew pozorom nie pomijalny) w calosci strat ciepla. Policz sobie k dla sciany fundamentowaj - policz sobie wszystko i zobacz ile to ci daje dodatkowych kosztow w ogrzewaniu calosci i w ciagu ilu lat "zwroci" Ci sie wydanie tych setek zlotych. Mnie sie tego liczyc nie chce gdyz jestem pewny tego co mowie i co w wielu publikacjach takze mowia.
Nie chcecie werzyc - wasza sprawa - mnei juz powoli argumentow brak - ale skoro takimi specami od ucieczki ciepla jestescie to na zdrowy rozum przeliczcie to sobie i wtedy moze w koncu uwierzycie w me jak i *Zbigniew Rudnicki*  slowa. 
W ksiazkach zawsze mowia o kilku sposobach:
- izolacja scian fundametowych do granicy przemarzania ( tak na marginesie ocieplenie cokolu to zupelnie cos innego)
- warstwa izolacji ulozona poziomo na gruncie po zewnetrznej stronie domu - o ile dobrze pamietam na dlugosci min 50 cm tak by wykorzystac izolacyjnosc termiczna gruntu



> ...ciepło migruje głównie w góre ... 
> i tak ... 
> około 35 % do wentylacji 
> około 25 % na okna i drzwi 
> około 16 % dach 
> około 20 % ściany


tak - cieplo idzie w gore a zimno w dol co nie zmienia postaci rzeczy ze jak dol masz za zimny (nie mowie o ogrzewaniu podlogowym) to cala temperature we wnetrzu podnosisz by pewien standard i odczucia utrzymac. Poza tym siegnij do archiwum muratora - moze gdziesz znajdziesz - pod koniec lat 80 Murator rozpoczal walke ze zlymi nawykami pokutujacymy u inwestorow - jak widze po dzis dzien. Byl cykl artykolow mowiacych o miejscach gdzie ucieka cieplo i jak temu zaradzic. Bylo tez o ocieplaniu fundamentow i podlog na gruncie. To ze np. majac podlogowke tego w pomieszczeniu nie odczujesz nie znaczy ze tak jest dobrze

Co do twoich %
Powtorze jeszcze raz - manipulujesz ciagle tymi %. Zaleza one od wspolczynnika k w kazdej wymienionej przegrodzie jak i jej % udziale w calosci powierzchni ktora ucieka cielpo jak i roznicy temperatur. Pamietaj o jednym - przy gruncie zawsze masz zima temperature o kilka stopni nizsza niz metr nad nia czy tez wyzej.Grunt ma niesamowite zdolnosci akumulacyjne tak wiec jak juz osiagnie np. - 15 stopni to za jakis czas gdy powietrze nagle bedzie mialo +10 on wciaz bedzie mial -15 i przez kilka dni bedzie sie dopiero ta temepratura podnosic. Jak pamietasz (moze) moje wyliczenia dla moich okien mimo ze w chalupie o pow calk >340mkw i 21 sztukach dosc duzych otworach okiennych - ich udzial w stratach ciepla calosci przekroczyl deczko 10%. Dzieki Pieczarze wyliczenia poprawilem i tak wlasnie wyszlo.
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ht=zysk#421215
Swoja droga wyjasnie ci tez po czesci skad taki "madry" jestem. Otoz dla mojej chlaupy dokladnie zostaly wyliczone wspolczynniki kazdej przegrody przy projektowaniu Instalacji CO - facet ktory to robil pokazal mi namacalnie jak wazny jest wlasnie ten punkt chalupy mimo ze jak mowisz "... cieplo zawsze idzie do gory...." co zreszta prawda jest

Ta polemika jak widze do niczego nie prowadzi - zakoncze jak zwykle cytujac z lekka modyfikacja  Jurka Owsiaka - "Robta jak chceta" i dodam od siebie - wszak to wasza kasa - nie moja

Swoja droga - wiem ze Redakcja ktora czesc z Was bardziej "uwaza" monitoruje wlasciwie kazdy watek na Forum prowadzony - moze wyszpera cos ze swojego archiwum i tutaj zamiesci ? Na poparcie lub zgnojenie z blotem slow jakie tutaj napisalem
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ppp.j

Wybacz jareko ale chyba trochę się zagalopowałeś. Szanuję Ciebie jako fachmana i wiele się od Ciebie nauczyłem ale tutaj w Twoje wypowiedzi wkrada się pewien bałagan. Stan jest taki że autor wątku ma nierówne fundamenty i ma kłopoty z jej zaizolowaniem termicznym by zimno nie wchodziło pod płytę podłogową albo ciepło nie uciekało ze strefy przyściennej przez fundamenty o dużym U, jak kto woli. Newralgicznym miejscem tego układu jest strefa przyścienna podłogi i górna część fundamentu. Dalsze części podłogi, podłoża i fundamentu mimo że mogą mieć niższe opory termiczne nie odgrywają roli z uwagi na grubość tych warstw. Jeżeli autor wątku ma trudności z zaizolowaniem fundamentu po stronie zewnętrznej to może zwiększyć izolację podłogi w miejscu najchłodniejszym czyli przy ścianach. Może również zwiększyć izolację pod całą podłogą ale wówczas to niepotrzebne podnoszenie kosztów. Wydaje mi się że termiczne izolowanie fundamentów nie jest niezbędne. I nie pisz proszę „rubta jak chceta – wszak to wasza kasa” bo nie po to dyskutujemy by robić coś źle ale by z wielu idei wybrać najlepszą. Ja jeszcze pewnie kilka razy będę zawracał Ci głowę.

----------


## jareko

skoro tak odebrales me slowa - sorki
po prostu czasem mnie nerwy ponosza - wszak czlowiekiem jestem 
I po raz ostatni podejme polemike - warto czy nie warto a na koncu ustosunkuje sie do zasygnalizowanego wklopotu - pozwolisz?  :smile:  




> Stan jest taki że autor wątku ma nierówne fundamenty i ma kłopoty z jej zaizolowaniem termicznym by zimno nie wchodziło pod płytę podłogową albo ciepło nie uciekało ze strefy przyściennej przez fundamenty o dużym U, jak kto woli. *Newralgicznym miejscem tego układu jest strefa przyścienna podłogi i górna część fundamentu*.


I by tego klopotu sie pozbyc najidealniejszym rozwiazaniem jest odciecie doplywu zimna od jego zrodla - czyli zewnetrznej powierzchni. I nie tylko do poziomu gruntu ale takze ponizej - dlaczego - to juz chyba klarownie opisalem w poprzednich postach.



> Dalsze części podłogi, podłoża i fundamentu mimo że mogą mieć niższe opory termiczne nie odgrywają roli z uwagi na grubość tych warstw


ziemia ma swoj wspolczynnik oporu termicznego stad ponizej pewnej jej grubosci w 99% rownej granicy przemarzania gruntu faktycznie stosowanie ocieplenia mija sie z celem i jest zwiazane z nieekonomicznym wzrostem nakladow - przede wszystkim na robocizne. I stad swego czasu stosowano ocieplenie podlogi na gruncie tylko do pewnej odleglosci od scian zewnetrznych wykorzystujac termiczna stabilnosc gruntu jak i jego zdolnosci akumulacji ciepla. Ocieplajac wszakze takze fundament do tej granicy



> Jeżeli autor wątku ma trudności z zaizolowaniem fundamentu po stronie zewnętrznej to może zwiększyć izolację podłogi w miejscu najchłodniejszym czyli przy ścianach


w zwiazku z powyzsza moja wypowiedzia to co napisales nie do konca jest zgodne z prawda. Ta metoda nie unikniesz schladzania scian od gruntu a tym samym ucieczki ta droga ciepla



> I nie pisz proszę „rubta jak chceta – wszak to wasza kasa” bo nie po to dyskutujemy by robić coś źle ale by z wielu idei wybrać najlepszą.


 wiec uwazajac iz moja "idea" jest najlepsza  :wink:  i poparta wielokrotnie w publikacjach fachowych musze Wam pozostawic ostateczna decyzje - wszak nie mam na nia wplywu jesli ktos ma inne niz ja i inni poglady w tej kwesti. A to zdanie Jurka od momentu gdy je wypowiedzial po prostu bardzo mi sie podoba - ale skoro drazni - postaram sie go tu nei cytowac - OK?




> Stan jest taki że autor wątku ma nierówne fundamenty i ma kłopoty z jej zaizolowaniem termicznym


te nierownosci wyrownac nie jest rzecza klopotliwa a najdowcipniejesze jest to ze jakie one sa mozna naprawde oszacowac dopiero po odslonieciu ich. Ale zakladajac ze odchylki sa naprawde duze mozna je wyrownac klejem, tynkiem kat.I (narzut wygladzony kielnia), mozna tez zamiast od razu 5cm styropianiu dac 3 razy po dwa na mijanke, to ze pustki powietrzne pozostana nie ma znaczenia gdyz zostana zamkniete kolejna warstwa styropianu, mozna dac twardy styropian od razu narzuconej grubosci i ewentualne szpary od gory uszczelnic np. pianka montazowa, parcie gruntu na 1 metrze nie polamie takich plyt a jesli szpary pojawia sie takze na pionach lub poziomach ich laczen takze piana mozna to zasklepic lub zasrosowac styropian z felecm. Mozliwosci jest wiele a tylko problem czy warto to czynic czy tez nie. Ja uwazam ze warto  :smile:

----------


## ppp.j

Troszkę dyskutujemy nad wyższością poszczególnych świąt a przecież najważniejsze by one były. Izolacja termiczna może być na fundamentach i wtedy cała płyta podpodłogowa jest osłonięta albo w części przyściennej podłogi i wtedy dżdżownicom przy fundamencie jest trochę chłodniej ale w domciu ciepałko. Wybór należy do inwestora co mu łatwiej. Oczywiście mówię o dodatkowym ociepleniu bo to standardowe jest niezmienne.

----------


## jareko

*ppp.j* - alez dysputy na temat wyzszosci jednych swiat nad drugimi sa najlepsze  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Miałem taki pomysł na wyrównanie nierówności ściany fundamentowej lanej do rowu:
1. Odkopać, wymyć pozostałości gruntu ze ściany silnym prądem wody, poczekać aż wyschnie/wsiąknie, ewentualnie pomalować przeciwwilgociowo.
2. Ustawić w odległości około 5cm od ściany twardy styropian i ustabilizować (zablokować) go w wykopie.
3. Wlać szuflą między ścianę a styropian rzadką zaprawę z drobnej frakcji keramzytu, cementu i piasku.
4. Przykryć styropian folią, zasypać

----------

> *brzoza* - tu nie ma co kalkulowac  trzeba ocieplic i juz  To jest ten fragment chalupy  o ktory kilka razy w innych watkach wspomianlem - traktowany super po macoszmu a pozniej juz sie nie chce tego robic. Cos mi te tabelki nie pasuja ale niech bedzie ze sa prawdziwe - jakos inne proporcje strat pamietam z lektury Muratora i nie tylo 
> *marmon* - wybacz ale czeka cie jednak taka robota i nie sluchaj *invix*-a  ze wystarczy tylko posadzke na gruncie ocieplic chcesz miec dobrze to ociepl po calosci  od zewnatrz. Dlaczego sama posadzka nei wystarczy? Gdyz zimno przez nieocieplony fundament bedzie ci w siciane szlo lub odwrotnie cieplo ci sciana uciekac bedzie . Takie rozwiazanie jest idealne ale jak czasem jak nie jest mozliwe do wykonania to wtedy konieczne jest docieplenie posadzi i tu do odleglosci rownej granicy przemarzania dalby nawet o 50% wiecej styropianiu czy czego tam


i 
Ocieplenie - chyba raczej NIE warto!!!???
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43248



> Prawdaz 
> Musisz sobie to wszystko na spokojnie obliczyc. Nie dziwie ci sie ze chcesz ja zostawic nietknieta - wszak taka elewacja rzadko spotykana jest i na dodatek piekna  Oszczednosci nawet ocieplajac reszte bedziesz mial ale sprawdz takze czy nie wartoby ocieplic takze dachu, wymienic okien itp.  Na spokojnie oblicz to sobie - dopiero wtedy parwdziwie poznasz oplacalnosc calego przedsiewziecia 
> Inaczej to czyste dywagacje beda. Naprawde trudnow to  uwierzyc ale czesto inwestycje w docieplenia w pewnych warunkach sa malo ekonomiczne]


*jarko* ciesze sie ...
ze nastapiła u Ciebie metamorfoza ...
w dziedzinie docieplania ...
nie radzisz juz ocieplac za wszelka cene ... *" ... tu nie ma co kalkulowac  trzeba ocieplic i juz ..."* 
i tak sugestywnie  *"... nie słuchaj invx'a ze wystarczy tylko posadzke na gruncie ocieplic chcesz miec dobrze to ociepl po calosci ..."* 

teraz radzisz ... stonowanie ... spokojnie ...

*" ...trzeba to na spokojnie obliczyc ..."* 
*" ... czesto inwestycje w docieplenia w pewnych warunkach sa malo ekonomiczne...."* 

brawo Jarku ! - to mi sie w Tobie podoba  :big grin: 

pozdrówka

----------


## invx

> "... nie słuchaj invx'a ze wystarczy tylko posadzke na gruncie ocieplic chcesz miec dobrze to ociepl po calosci ..."


nie tak to chyba okreslilem  :cool:   :Wink2: 
ja jestem zawsze za docielaniem fundamentow, i nie mam watpliwosci, ze je trzeba docieplic, jesli jest taka mozliwosc, w tym wypadku natomiast, naklad pracy i kosztow, moze znacznie przewyzszyc korzysci plynace z tego docieplenia  :Wink2:

----------

*invx* - dla ścisłości
słowa które zacytowałeś - napisał *jareko ...*



> ...*marmon* - wybacz ale czeka cie jednak taka robota i nie sluchaj *invix*-a ze wystarczy tylko posadzke na gruncie ocieplic chcesz miec dobrze to ociepl po calosci od zewnatrz...


ja to tylko powtórzyłem ...

jestem za dociepleniem - tak jak Ty -  kiedy widze w tym sens ...

*marmon* wyraźnie napisał - "... Mam fundamenty zrobione nie z bloczków ale *wylane w wykopie w gruncie* prawdopodobnie) niezbyt równe   :oops:  ..."
i zapytał:
" ... Chcę odkopać ściany i ocieplić. Czy warto? ..."

myśle, ze obaj jestesmy realistami ...
mimo, ze lubimy sobie czasem zażartowac ...

 :Wink2: 
pzdr

----------


## jareko

*brzoza* - to nie matemorfoza - ponizej wyliczanka na przekladzie mojej chalupy wprowadzajac do obliczen sciane nie taka jaka jest tylko lana z betonu. Chyba bledu w obliczeniach nie popelnilem  :smile: 

Chalupa i straty w [Wh] ciepla:
*powierzchnie i wspolczynniki*
sciany fundamentowe - 46mkw k=2,4 (tu zalozenie za sciana jest wylewana sciana betonowa)
dach - 182 mkw k=0,25
okna (przed wymiana szyb na 1,1) 46,5mkw k=2,8
sciany - 228 mmkw k=0,25
*zapotrzebowanie ma moc [Wh]przy roznicy temperatur 20 stopni [wewn/zewn]* i tu drobna uwaga - temperatury przy jak i w gruncie sa realnie nizsze o okolo 10% - ale pominmy to w dywagacjach czy warto :smile: 
sciany fundamentowe - 2208 [Wh]
dach - 910 [Wh]
okna - 2604 [Wh]
sciany - 1140 [Wh] 
sumaryczna moc wszystkich przegrod - *6862*[Wh]
*zapotrzebowanie na moc po dociepleniu fundamentow 10 cm styropianu k zmniejsza sie do watrosci ok.0,38*
sciany fundamentowe - 349,6 [Wh]
dach - 910 [Wh]
okna (przed wymiana szyb na 1,1) - 2604[Wh]
sciany - 1140 [Wh]
sumaryczna moc wszystkich przegrod - *5003,6* [Wh]
podsumowanie  :smile: 
przed zmiana - 6862 [Wh]
po zmianie - 5003,6[Wh]
realnie zyskujemy w zapotrzebowaniu na ogrzanie calej chalupy *1858,4* [Wh]
Mimo ze sciany fundamentow stanowia tylko 9% calosci powierzchni ktora ucieka cieplo ich udzial w stratach wynosi az 32%. docieplenie ich pozwoli nam w tym przykladzie zaoszczedzic az 27% na wydatki zwiazane z ogrzewaniem 
Zadalem bobu?  :wink:  Material do przemyslenia lub wytkniecia bledu w obliczeniach
Swoja droga - *brzoza* - jak masz na imie?  :smile:

----------


## jareko

a cytowanie linku do innego tematu gdzie i problem jest inny mija sie z celem   :Lol:  . Tam jest dazenie do ocieplenia chalupy ale takze do pozostawienia sciany kamiennej ktora podoba sie inwestorowi  :smile: 
Ej brzozka  :smile:  cos ta zacytowana tabelka ma sie nijak do mych obliczen - chyba ze sie myle - wskaz mi blad prosze  :smile:

----------

*Jarku* ... do mnie ... wystarczy ... per brzoza ...  :big grin: 

ale ad meritum ...
tabelka pochodzi z 
http://cieplej.pl/Konkurs/1057911385.shtml
i nijak ma sie do Twoich obliczeń ...  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 

Jarku ... to, że 32 % ciepła z Twojego budynku ucieka przez fundamenty ... to bardzo duuuzo ... współczuje ...
(prawdopodobnie z tego powodu, ze 
- ściany fundamentowe Twojego budynku wystaja nad powierzchnie ziemi ... 
- posadzki masz nieocieplone ... 
- śnieg nie izoluje u Ciebie gruntu od mrozu ... albo tego nie zakładasz do obliczeń ... )  

na Twoim miejscu zastanowiłbym sie czy ściany fundamentowe ocieplać ...

tzn. po ilu latach zwrócą Ci sie ...  :Confused:  
czy tez 
nie zwrócą Ci sie włożone koszty ...  :Confused:  

w temacie *Ocieplenie - chyba raczej NIE warto!!!???* 
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43248
napisałeś



> ...Byly u mnie w domu awantury i ciagle sa a powod jest jeden - brac sie za remont generalny czy nie. Po przyjrzeniu sie calej chalupie okazalo sie ze w dachu jest 4cm welny prasowanej, w scianach zero (nawet brak szczeliny powietrznej), w fundamentach jak i w posadzkach na grucie tez zero. Ja wypowiedzialem swoje zdanie zas reszta domownikow doszla do wniosku ze dociepli sie tylko sciany i to uczyniono dwa lata temu. Powiedzialem ze umywam rece i tak kasy wystarczylo na docieplenie 3/4 scian, bez ruszenia dachu i fundamentow. Efekt? *ZERO!!!* oszczednosci w kosztach grzewania...


i zauważyłeś, że mozna wyładować kase na ocieplenie np. kilku  ścian ... 
a efekt ...
na papierze wychodzi jakieś ... xx % oszczędności ...
a w realu ... 
*ZERO ...*  :sad:  

dlatego *Jarku*  ... jestem ostrozny w tych zakładanych ... na papierze ... zyskach 

pozdrówka

----------


## jareko

bezimienna *brzozo*, brzuzko, brzuzeczko  :wink:  jesli juz czytasz moje posty w roznych watkach (jakze mi milo z tego powodu  :smile:  ) powinnas wiedziec ze cala swa chalupe mam podpiwniczona (1/2 do poziomu -2,2, 1/2 do poziomu - 1,5) i w obliczeniach przyjmuje tylko powierzchnie do granicy przemarzania gruntu. Tu zmienilem wartosci k dla sciany wylewanej z betonu by pokazac realna roznice. 
Co do domu w ktorym mieszkam zrobilem sobie pozniej podobne obliczenia i nie docieplenie fundamentow jak i dachu taki efekt faktycznie potwierdzony obliczeniami zostal - zysk prawie rowny zeru gdyz ponad 80% spiep... przez wlasnie te przegrody i na nich rodzina skupic sie powinna - stad tez moje wypiecie sie na to pewna czescia ciala  :wink:  A zreszta ten dom jest przykladem wlasnie takiego domoroslego znania sie na wszystkim P.O.Tescia i nie chce mu sie tu wywlekac genialnych jego pomyslow od ktorych teraz wlos mi sie jezy na mej przezedzonej lepetynie jak i argumentow jakich teraz uzywa - szkoda zasmiecac Forum glupotami  :wink: 
I najpiekniejsze drzewo jakie znam - *brzozka*  :smile:  - niech nie bedzie takie zjadliwe  :wink:  przy takich proporcjach ucieczki ciepla matematyka nie klamie - jest niestety 32% calego zapotrzebowania na pokrycie strat ciepla idzie w grunt i nie mow ze snieg dobrym izolatorem jest gdyz coraz mniej go na glebie a gdyby tak bylo to moglbys chalupe posadowic na gruncie a nie ponizej granicy przemarzania  :wink: 

By powrocic do sedna watku - dopiero obliczenia moga cos nie cos powiedziec na temat docieplenia i jego ekonomicznego sensu a o fundamentach jakos sie w tym wszystkim zapomina.Nawet niech beda obarczone 5-10% bledem wykaza nam czy warto czy tez nie koszta ponosic. To nie jest tak ze powyzej poziomu gruntu zaczyna sie ucieczka ciepla z chalupy - ona zaczyna sie od poziomu przemarzania gruntu. I tez *Brzozko*  :smile:  samo ocieplenie podlogi na gruncie nie rozwiazuje do konca problemu gdyz pozostaje sciana fundamentowa ktora dziala jak radiator ucieczke ciepla w grunt powodujac. Poswiece kiedys chwilke i to takze oblicze zakladajac ze nie mam piwnic i biorac pod uwage tylko powierzchnie rzutu lawy fundamentowej - bo to bedzie wlasnie to miejsce straty powodujace.

a w TV teraz A.Figura pieknie udaje o.... ujezdzajac C. Pazure  :wink:   :wink:   :wink:  a ja tu w monitor sie wlepiam - chory jestem czy co?  :wink:

----------

*Jarku ...*  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

za to, że lubisz brzozy ...
pięknie piszesz o brzozach ...
i o A. Figurze pieknie udającej .... ujezdzajac C. Pazure !!!  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue: 
(tez oglądam  :big tongue: )
zimowe brzozy dla Ciebie 



(ująłem bajtów)

serdeczne pozdro  :big grin:

----------


## jareko

brzozko mila nawet plci twej nie znam o imieniu nie wspomne a ty tak po zlosci chba mnie tykasz  :wink:

----------


## jareko

inna wyliczanka - zalozenie: moja chalupe pozbawaimy piwnic, lawa fundamentowa lana w grunt bez ocpielenia, na niej konstrukcja sciany 25cm, podloga na gduncie ocieplona do wartosci k=0,15 i brana jest jej istotna dla strat powierzchnia liczona do 1mb od sciany i wygladaloby to tak (w razie bledu prosze mnie poprawic):

Chalupa i straty w [Wh] ciepla:
*powierzchnie i wspolczynniki*
rzut sciany fundamentowej- 11,5mkw k=2,4 (tu zalozenie za sciana jest wylewana sciana betonowa)
powierzchnia podlogi zgodnie z uwaga na gorze - 46mkw k=0.15
dach - 182 mkw k=0,25
okna (przed wymiana szyb na 1,1) 46,5mkw k=2,8
sciany - 228 mmkw k=0,25
*zapotrzebowanie ma moc [Wh]przy roznicy temperatur 20 stopni [wewn/zewn]* i tu drobna uwaga - temperatury przy jak i w gruncie sa realnie nizsze o okolo 10% - ale pominmy to w dywagacjach czy warto :smile: 
rzut sciany fundamentowej - 552 [Wh]
podlogi - 138 [Wh]
dach - 910 [Wh]
okna - 2604 [Wh]
sciany - 1140 [Wh] 
sumaryczna moc wszystkich przegrod - *5344*[Wh]
*zapotrzebowanie na moc po dociepleniu fundamentow 10 cm styropianu k zmniejsza sie do watrosci ok.0,38*
rzut sciany fundamentowej - 87,4 [Wh]
podlogi - 138 [Wh]
dach - 910 [Wh]
okna (przed wymiana szyb na 1,1) - 2604[Wh]
sciany - 1140 [Wh]
sumaryczna moc wszystkich przegrod - *4879,4* [Wh]
podsumowanie  :smile: 
przed zmiana - 5344 [Wh]
po zmianie - 4879,4[Wh]
realnie zyskujemy w zapotrzebowaniu na ogrzanie calej chalupy *464,6* [Wh]
Mimo ze powierzchnia rzutu fundamentow stanowi tylko 2,2% calosci powierzchni ktora ucieka cieplo ich udzial w stratach wynosi juz 10,3%. docieplenie ich pozwoli nam w tym przykladzie zaoszczedzic 9,5% na wydatki zwiazane z ogrzewaniem. Czy to duzo czy malo nie mnie oceniac  :wink:

----------

> ...I najpiekniejsze drzewo jakie znam - *brzozka*  - niech nie bedzie takie zjadliwe  przy takich proporcjach ucieczki ciepla matematyka nie klamie - jest *niestety 32% calego zapotrzebowania na pokrycie strat ciepla idzie w grunt i nie mow ze snieg dobrym izolatorem* jest gdyz coraz mniej go na glebie *a gdyby tak bylo to moglbys chalupe posadowic na gruncie a nie ponizej granicy przemarzania* 
> ...



*jarko* ... powtórze 

wg mnie ... ciepło migruje głównie w góre ... 
i tak ... 

około 35 % do wentylacji 
około 25 % na okna i drzwi 
około 16 % dach 
około 20 % ściany 

i nie potrafie odpowiedziec dlaczego u Ciebie 
ciepło przez wentylacje nie ucieka .... :sad: 
(moze  nie masz wentylacji ... a moze masz idealny odzysk ... nie wiem ...)

u Ciebie ciepło migruje w dół  ...  *aż 32 %*  :Confused:  
i znów nie rozumiem tego ...  :Confused:  

u mnie śnieg jest dobrym izolatorem 
tam gdzie leżało sporo ... ziemia wogóle nie przemarzła ...    :big tongue:  
a tam gdzie wiatr zdmuchnał ... ziemia przemarzła do 20 cm ...   :sad:  
a u Ciebie ... sniegu coraz mniej ... a Twój dom wyziebia sie  bardzo .... od ziemi    :sad:   :cry:   :cry:  

co do posadowienia domów na gruncie ...
pewno sie zdziwisz ... ale u mnie sporo domów tak stoi ...
własnie tak ... na warstwie kamieni zamiast fundamentu 
ponizej granicy przemarzania ...
dzisiątki lat ... domy z bali ... stoja i nic ...  :big tongue:  

fenomen ? ...  :Roll:  ... :Confused:  






> ... By powrocic do sedna watku - *dopiero obliczenia moga cos nie cos powiedziec na temat docieplenia i jego ekonomicznego sensu* a o fundamentach jakos sie w tym wszystkim zapomina.Nawet niech beda obarczone 5-10% bledem wykaza nam czy warto czy tez nie koszta ponosic. 
> ...


zgadzam się z Tobą ...*"... dopiero obliczenia moga cos nie cos powiedziec na temat docieplenia i jego ekonomicznego sensu ..."*

inaczej  te obliczenia wyglądaja - jak się 
ogrzewa dom gazem z butli  ... finansuje kosztowne instalacje takie  jak
pompa ciepła ... rekuperacja ... 
wypada wtedy nawet udowodnić, że każde chuchnięcie ... wypuszczone z ust ... na dwór !  :Evil:  
*to olbrzymie straty ciepła ! ! !*  :sad:   :cry:   :cry:  


a zupełnie inaczej 
jak sie pali drzewem  ...  :big grin:  nie mysli o grzybach ...  :big grin:  syfach ...  :big grin:  wilgoci ...  :big grin: 
można sobie pozwolić nawet na spanie przy uchylonym oknie ...
co Ci osobiście polecam ... bo  to bardzo przyjemne ... 
nawet zimą ...  :Wink2:  :big grin: 

pozdrówka  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## jareko

swoje powiedzialem i slyszac o tej migracji ciepla do gory - juz nie mam nic do powiedzienia - nie oceplaj fundamentow, nie ocieplac posadzki na gruncie - szkoda slow - nie ocieplaj scian wszak sa pionowe i cieplo idzie tylko do gory  :wink: 
ucieczka ciepla nastepuje przez kazda przegrode gdzie wystepuje zroznica tamteratur - yak mnie uczono w szkole -koniec mych wyglupow -widocznie faktycznie glabem jestem myslac inaczej   :oops:

----------


## Patos

*jareko* 
To jest nas dwóch głąbów, kto jeszcze  przyłączy się do Nas?

----------


## jareko

*patos* - my wszyscy glabami jestesmy gdyz staramy sie rozsadnie podejsc do tematu a zarazem nie popelniac kardynalnych bledow zakladajac ze cieplo ucieka tylko do gory i tym samym tak rozumujac tylko sciany i dach starty ciepla powoduja. Moze taka logike przyjac nie warto wogole ocielac scian parteru - wystarczy tylko dach a moze jeszcze tylko pietro - parter zbedny dgyz w dole jest  :wink: . 
Tabelka jaka brzoza zamiescil jest do d.... a dlaczego?Nie ma identycznych domow (oczywiscie nie mowimy o tym samym projekcie) W kazdej chalupie proporcje strat przegrod sa rozne gdyz udzial np. powierzchni dachu w calosci powierzchni strat jest rozny. Stad tez moze okazac sie (zakladajac ze sama w sobie jest prawidlowo ocieplona) ze w jednej chalupie przez sciany ucieka 50% a w innej 10% ciepla (chyba to logiczne - choc - sorki - jam glab   :oops:   za co przepraszam). Inny jest udzial scian w ogolnych strarach ciepla w domu parterowym zas inny w chalupie trzykondygnacyjnej a tu podano ze zawsze wynosi okolo20%. Ewidentna BZDURA!! To jawne przeklamanie i nie potrzeba tu wyzszej matematyki. Podobnym przeklamaniem jest mowienie iz cieplo ucieka tylko gora. Juz tego tlumaczyc mi sie nie chce - niech watpiacy chocby szklanke z ciepla woda wezma do reki - czy tylko ciepla jest na samej gorze?Parzy takze przez scianki jak i w sytuacji gdy postawimy ja na dloni a biorac te teorie tylko jej lustro cieple byc powinno  :wink: . 
Ten watek przypominac osobiste wycieczki, czcza paplanine miast realnej popartej faktami, obliczeniami - chocby nawet lekko obarczonymi bledem jak np. w moim wypadku gdyz nie policzone sa staraty przez wentylacje - ktore tak ciagle wypomina mi *Brzoza* - to sa dodatkowe [Wh] ktore tylko nalezy dodac do wyliczen - a ile ich bedzie? 35% jak w zacytowanej tabelce? G... prawda, wszystko zalezy od ilosci kanalow wentylacyjnych, od roznicy temperatur, od sily wiatru ktory podcisnienie na dachu wywoluje a tym samym wymusze wyciaganie powietrza z chalupy itd. mozna by mnozyc powody dla ktorych nie sposob dokladnie wyliczyc straty na wentylacje a co tu dopiero mowic iz wynosza one zawsze 35%. Kolejne przeklamanie w zacytowanej tabeli. 
Jest to material do przemyslen dla tych co zastanawiaja sie czy warto cos czynic czy nie. Oni zadecyduja na swoja logike.

----------


## Patos

jareko 
 :Roll:  Jak myślisz, czy brzoza chodzi w zimę tylko w czapce?  :big tongue:  
Jak Ja byłem na etapie ocieplania fundamentów (dom bez podpiwniczenia rok 2002)to jak teść to zobaczył to się zapytał po co ja to robię? , a na drugi dzień powiedział, że rozmawiał z inż. i on nie słyszał o ociepleniu fundamentów styropianem. Moje wnioski to takie, że jak ten inż. pobierał nauki to świat jeszcze nie widział styropianu lub te trzy literki przed nazwiskiem ma za jaja i rąbankę, jest jeszcze trzecie wytłumaczenie, że teść nie może przeboleć, że sam tego nie zrobił

----------


## jareko

*patos* - ja w tym watku juz powiedzialem wszystko co wiem z literatury, wlasnych doswiadczen, wyliczen jakie pamietam gdyz bardzo dokladnie wyliczano mi zapotrzebowanie na moc przy projektowaniu CO, wlasna logika (a sadze ze w miare logiczny ze mnie facet  :wink: ) , podalem przyklady wyliczen w kilku sytuacjach bazujac na przykladzie swojej chalupy lekko modyfikujac konstrukcje scian dla danych wyliczeni by moc to wszystko w miare dokladnie i uczciwie policzyc. Poki co nikt bledu w wyliczeniach mi nie wytknal poza ta wentylacja  :wink:  
Jesli ktos na spokojnie przeczyta - super. 
Jesli jeszcze zastosuje wzory i na swojej chalupie wyliczy czy to mu sie oplaca czy nie - jeszcze lepiej. 
Jesli poslucha sasiada zza siatki co budowal dom ze dwa wieki temu - jego sprawa
Wszak juz kiedys powiedzialem - to jego kasa i on bedzie pozniej placil - nie ja. Ktos kiedys mi to wytknal ze tak mowic nie mozna. Mozna a nawet trzeba gdyz nie sposob jak widze co poniektorych przekonac chocby do wziecia kalkulatora i wyliczenia prostych procentow a nie w slepo wierzyc w to co w jakiejs tabelce napisali generalizujac okrutnie. 
Polemizowac juz mi sie nie chce - swoje zdanie wypowiedzialem a reszta to tylko puste gadanie nie wnoszace nic do watku nowego
Material dla innych do przemyslen i decyzji

----------

> Inny jest udzial scian w ogolnych strarach ciepla w domu parterowym zas inny w chalupie trzykondygnacyjnej a tu podano ze zawsze wynosi okolo20%.
>  Ewidentna BZDURA!! To jawne przeklamanie i nie potrzeba tu wyzszej matematyki.


*jareko*

twierdzisz ze tabela podaje *zawsze* ok. 20 % - nie uwzględniając wielkości domów ?
rozumiem ...   :Confused: 
dla Ciebie
tabelka ... po raz kolejny ...




w tabelce *jest* 
rozróznienie na budynki jednokorodzinne i wielokonrodzinne   ...




> .... To jawne przeklamanie i nie potrzeba tu wyzszej matematyki.
> Podobnym przeklamaniem jest mowienie iz cieplo ucieka *tylko* gora ...


*jareko*

mógłbyś  zacytowac 
kto tak jawnie przekłamał ze ciepło ucieka *tylko* górą ?

czy tylko tak ... cos Ci sie ... ?







> Ten watek przypominac osobiste wycieczki, czcza paplanine miast realnej popartej faktami, obliczeniami - chocby nawet lekko obarczonymi bledem


tak *jareko*- zaczałes osobista wycieczke do mnie ...




> *brzoza* - tu nie ma co kalkulowac  trzeba ocieplic i juz  
> To jest ten fragment chalupy o ktory kilka razy w innych watkach wspomianlem - traktowany super po macoszmu a pozniej juz sie nie chce tego robic. 
> Cos mi te tabelki nie pasuja ale niech bedzie ze sa prawdziwe - jakos inne proporcje strat pamietam z lektury Muratora i nie tylo


(zamiast sie skupić na odpowiedzi do *marmona*) 

wyjaśniam Ci - tabelka nie jest mojego autorstwa ale jesli masz pretensję do jej autora i kwestionujesz te dane 
posłuż sie danymi zapamietanymi z  " ...lektury Muratora i nie tylko ..."




> Mozna a nawet trzeba gdyz nie sposob jak widze co poniektorych przekonac chocby do wziecia kalkulatora i wyliczenia prostych procentow a nie w slepo wierzyc w to co w jakiejs tabelce napisali generalizujac okrutnie.


i przekonaj ...





> ... *nie policzone sa staraty przez wentylacje* - ktore tak ciagle wypomina mi *Brzoza*


wypomniałem Ci raz - dlatego, ze zmienia to zupełnie obraz jaki nakresliłes
napisałeś że przez 9% powierzchni (fundamentu)  - ucieka 32 % ciepła ...




> Mimo ze sciany fundamentow stanowia tylko 9% calosci powierzchni ktora ucieka cieplo
> ich udzial w stratach wynosi az 32%. docieplenie ich pozwoli nam w tym przykladzie zaoszczedzic az 27% na wydatki zwiazane z ogrzewaniem strat ciepła


*murman* pytał o sens docieplenia *części fundamentu* - do czego nie wnosze uwag ...

Ty forsujesz poglad aby odkopać i ocieplić *cały fundament* - czyli wszystko ... do dna fundamentu ... 1,5 m ...






> *"tu nie ma co kalkulowac  trzeba ocieplic i juz"*





> *marmon* - wybacz ale czeka cie jednak taka robota i nie sluchaj *invix*-a ze wystarczy tylko posadzke na gruncie ocieplic 
> chcesz miec dobrze to ociepl po calosci od zewnatrz.


*jareko*
czy orientujesz sie w kosztach ?

ile wyniosa koszty tej pracy i materiałów ?
a jakie będą zyski ?
czy odkopanie wyrównanie, zaizolowanie i zasypanie tych scian
bedzie tańsze ?
niż koszt opału na ogrzanie tego (x..) % strat - jakie straci wg Ciebie dom *marmona*?

o ile to bedzie tańsze ... ??? po ilu latach to sie zwróci  ... ???


nawet jak widziałeś w Muratorze inna tabelke ...
to
czy mozesz porównać ile *marmon* płaci ? lub bedzie płacił za ogrzewanie ...
przed i po ociepleniu ...

wygłasznie tak autorytatywnych opinii,
że ocieplenie (ilekolwiekby nie kosztowało) ... opłaci sie ...
mnie nie przekonuje
ale próbuj przekonac wiecej osób
mnie przekonuja liczby, a nie reklamy ...
i nie miej do mnie żalu - to Ty wywołałes mnie do tablicy ... 
 :Wink2: 

pzdr


Wesołych Świąt !  :big grin:

----------


## Patos

Cały bałaga w tym, że fundamentów nie ociepla się by było cieplej tylko by  ściany zewnętrzne na dole nie przemarzały od strony fundamentów i nie wykraplałą cię tam woda, inaczej możliwe grzybobranie lub pleśniobranie  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

jak wspomnialem - masz wyliczenia - na spokojnie przeanalizuj i podejmij decyzje czy ci sie to kalkuluje czy nie. "zapomnienie" o ociepleniu jedej grupy miejsc ktore powoduje straty ciepla (czy to dach, czy sciany, czy fundamenty itp) powoduje zeiwekszenie jego % udzialu w stratach ogolnych ciepla calej chalupy - na tej podstawie stwierdzam ze ta tabelka rozmija sie z prawda
Dociepla sie fundament do granicy przemarzania gruntu i nie tylko z powodu grzybobrania *Patos* lecz takze ucieczki ciepla, Twoje stwierdzenie o przemarzaniu jakby samo w sobie to sugeruje




> jareko 
> 
> mógłbyś zacytowac 
> kto tak jawnie przekłamał ze ciepło ucieka tylko górą ? 
> 
> czy tylko tak ... cos Ci sie ... ?


Twoje slowa brzoza:



> _jarko ... powtórze 
> 
> wg mnie ... ciepło migruje głównie w góre ... 
> i tak ..._


kilka postow wyzej 

Zostawmy taki styl rozmowy - jesli nie masz zastrzezen co do moich wyliczen - niech juz sobie na spokojnie inni podejma decyzje. 
Wentylacja te koszta podniesie i tu sie z toba zgodze - w momencie gdy ja jeszcze uwzglednimy to % udzial oszczednoci w calosci ponoszonych pozniej kosztach interesujacej nas powierzchni sie zmniejszy co nie zmieni faktu iz tyle Watow na godzine przez wspomniane przegrody uciekac bedzie.

----------


## Patos

jareko 
Mi wydaje się (nie robiłem żadnych symulacji, obliczeń), że jeżeli podłoga na gruncie jest dobrze ocieplona i ściana to straty przez fundament nie są bardzo znaczące, ale jednak są, głównym powodem był dla Mnie jednak mostek termiczny i możliwość wykraplania się w tych najzimniejszych miejscach w domu wody, dlatego je ociepliłem, szkoda że tylko  5cm, teraz dałbym min. 8cm, w 2002r nie miałem takiej wiedzy jak dzisiaj  :cry:

----------

> Napisał brzoza
> 
> jareko 
> 
> mógłbyś zacytowac 
> kto tak jawnie przekłamał ze ciepło ucieka tylko górą ? 
> 
> czy tylko tak ... cos Ci sie ... ?
> 
> ...


*jareko*

nie przeinaczaj wiec słów  - na przyszłość ...
dla mnie słowo *"głównie"* znaczy coś innego niż słowo *"tylko"*


pzdr

----------


## jareko

*Patos* -- zrobiles dobrze choc nie idealnie. Kazdy mostek termiczny to nie tylko przemarzanie i wykraplanie sie patry wodnej owocujace pozniej grzybem - to realne straty ciepla i teraz jesli taki mostek termiczny stanowiu znaczacy % tych globalnych strat  (tu kalkulowc sobie mozna to jak kto sobie zyczy) to wtedy warto go eliminowac. W jednym z podanych powyzej przykladow jest opcja docieplenia tylko podlogi na gruncie. Czy to ma ekonomiczny sens lub inaczej - kiedy nam naklady sie zwroca to oddzielna kwestia. Jak ktos energie do ogrzewania ma za grosze to moze mu sie to wogole nie kalkulowac - ale od samego poczatku chce zwrocic uwage na pokutujace wciaz przeswiadczenie o tym ze fundamnt to nie jest to miejsce w chalupie ktora powoduje wzrost kosztow zwiazanych z ogrzewaniem. Obrazowo ja i *Zbyszek Rudnicki* juz to ukazalismy - czysta obserwacja - choc teraz trudna gdyz wiosne mamy/ Pozdrawiam wszystkich wiosennie  :smile:

----------

ja tak tylko czysto formalnie
brzoza podaje ze scianami sie nie ma co martwic, bo ucieka przez nie tylko 20 % ciepla

czyli co?
mozna nie ocieplac scian i zajac sie tylko dachem oknami i rekuperatorem?
nie dajmy sie zwariowac
to dlatego wychodza takie wartosci, ze ktos ma wlasnie dobrze ocieplona sciane
jesli by ta sciane olewac to by sie prooprcje odwrocily i mogloby sie okazac ze przez sciany ucieka 80 % energii
ja n daje na sciany 20 cm styropianui nie uwazam, zebym robil je zbyt cieple
a z ta wentylacja to jest tak, ze wylicza sie to chyba wedlug tych smiesznych norm (bodajze 1 wymiana na godzine calego powitrza w domu ( u mnie 800 kg  :wink: )

w rzeczywistosci kazdy wietrzy sporo mniej i tylko wtedy kiedy czuje ze mu tego potrzeba
ja np wietrze wtedy kiedy w danym pomieszczeniu przebywam
 (jesli to male pomieszczenie) jesli mam pootwierane drzwi czyli lacze sie z cala kubatura to zakladam, ze nie potezebuje sie martwic wentylacja)

okna- no coz- sa jakie sa i inne nei beda
wniosek
nalezy ocieplac co sie da i jak sie da
a nie tlumaczyc sobie ze sie nie oplaca ;(

----------

acha a wracajac do tego jak ocieplic fundament w gruncie
to podam nowy pomysl, moze nei najlepszy ale jednak zawsze jakis pomysl
odnosi sie to do fundamentu ktory dopiero mamy wykonac;

wiec jesli mamy juz dol to wykladamy najpierw sciany styropianem i przygotowujemy sobie takie szpilki ( z odpowiednio duzym lebkiem) . ktorymi mocujemy styropian do gruntu
i dopiero pozniej wlewany beton
czy pomysl realny- nie wiem
ale poddaje pod rozwage  :wink:

----------


## Patos

:Roll:  Marneszanse  :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

> ..jesli by ta sciane olewac to by sie prooprcje odwrocily i mogloby sie okazac ze przez sciany ucieka 80 % energii....(


i o tym Leonie caly czas mowie - ta tabelke mozna sobie w buty wsadzic gdyz w niektorych sytuacjach tylko zafalszowanie wprowadza. Po to liczy sie straty ciepla uwzgledniajac *kazda* przegrode te straty powodujaca by uniknac miejsc przesadnie ocieplonych (ktorych ekonomiczny sens ocieplania jest watpliwy) ale takze by nie zapominac o innych miejscach ktore eksremalnie moga spowodowac tak wysoki swoj udzial % w globalnych stratach chalupy.
Pamietam jak w Muratorze kiedys podwali grubosci ocieplenia by wlasnie sensownie do sprawy podejsc i jesli mamy iles tam cm styropianu w scianach to w grubosc powinna wyniesc w gruncie razy 1,2 w stropie(dachu) razy 1,4. I tlumaczenie ze wentylacja tez ucieka owszem jest prawdziwe co nie oznacza ze zwalnia nas z ocieplania innych miejsc ktoryi tez ogrzewamy nasza matke ziemie  :smile:

----------


## jareko

*Leonie* - co do twojego pomyslu ze styropianem jako szlunkiem - nawet nie jest taki zly tylko jest maly klopot - jak to wykkonac? Beton ma niesamowita sile rozpychania szalunkow pod wlasnym ciezarem i obawiam sie ze polamie ten styropian (jestem wrecz tego pewien  :wink: ) jesli z drugiej strony bedzie wolna przestrzen. Nie zawsze grunt pozwala na wykonanie wykopu stabilnego i plaskiego a tylko wtedy sens takiego rozwiazania bym widzial :smile:

----------

ja nei mowie ze to jest rozwiazanie kazdego problemu
tylko jakas tam mysl pod rozwage
mysle ze jesli ktos zastosuje 10 cm styropianu w jednym kawalku to ma to swoja wytrzymalosc
a gdyby nawet gdzies rozerwalo styropian to co z tego i tak bedzie cieplej niz bez tego.....
a rozwiazaniem moze byc np sypanie np suchego piasku miedzy glebe a styropian, kiedy ten jest juz zamocowany

----------

> ja tak tylko czysto formalnie
> brzoza podaje ze scianami sie nie ma co martwic, bo ucieka przez nie tylko 20 % ciepla


*Leon ...*

mógłbyś zacytować gdzie tak napisałem,  ze "ścianami nie ma sie co martwić " ?
(kłopot z percepcja ... masz nie tylko Ty ... 
wiec powtórze ...)
zacytowałem tabelke w której podano *p r z y k ł a d o w e* straty ciepła 
w pierwszym poście w tym temacie wkleiłem tabelke i napisałem "Marmon 
porównaj i skalkuluj koszty..."


na wyliczanki :



> Swoja droga wyjasnie ci tez po czesci skad taki "madry" jestem. Otoz dla mojej chlaupy dokladnie zostaly wyliczone wspolczynniki kazdej przegrody przy projektowaniu Instalacji CO - facet ktory to robil pokazal mi namacalnie jak wazny jest wlasnie ten punkt chalupy mimo ze jak mowisz "... cieplo zawsze idzie do gory...." co zreszta prawda jest....





> ...Mimo ze sciany fundamentow stanowia tylko 9% calosci powierzchni ktora ucieka cieplo ich udzial w stratach wynosi az 32%. *docieplenie ich pozwoli nam w tym przykladzie zaoszczedzic az 27% na wydatki zwiazane z ogrzewaniem*...


ze,
ocieplając fundament mozna zaoszczedzić 27 % wydatków związanych z ogrzewaniem zareagowałem z powatpiewaniem ....

*ppp.j.* starał sie dokładnie to samo przekazać ...




> Wybacz jareko ale chyba trochę się zagalopowałeś. Szanuję Ciebie jako fachmana i wiele się od Ciebie nauczyłem ale tutaj w Twoje wypowiedzi wkrada się pewien bałagan. Stan jest taki że autor wątku ma nierówne fundamenty i ma kłopoty z jej zaizolowaniem termicznym by zimno nie wchodziło pod płytę podłogową albo ciepło nie uciekało ze strefy przyściennej przez fundamenty o dużym U, jak kto woli. Newralgicznym miejscem tego układu jest strefa przyścienna podłogi i górna część fundamentu. Dalsze części podłogi, podłoża i fundamentu mimo że mogą mieć niższe opory termiczne nie odgrywają roli z uwagi na grubość tych warstw. Jeżeli autor wątku ma trudności z zaizolowaniem fundamentu po stronie zewnętrznej to może zwiększyć izolację podłogi w miejscu najchłodniejszym czyli przy ścianach. Może również zwiększyć izolację pod całą podłogą ale wówczas to niepotrzebne podnoszenie kosztów. Wydaje mi się że termiczne izolowanie fundamentów nie jest niezbędne. I nie pisz proszę „rubta jak chceta – wszak to wasza kasa” bo nie po to dyskutujemy by robić coś źle ale by z wielu idei wybrać najlepszą...



Ty zaś Leon wyciagasz takie wnioski ... no cóz ...  :Confused:  





> wniosek
> nalezy ocieplac co sie da i jak sie da
> a nie tlumaczyc sobie ze sie nie oplaca ;(


Leon

życze Ci więc ...
abyś sobie ocieplił co sie da .... i ile sie da .... i żeby po takim "ociepleniu..." i ogrzaniu budynku w jesieni ... ciepło magazynowało Ci sie do wiosny ...
zebyś nie nie musiał korzystac z energi pradu ... gazu  ... drzewa  ... wegla ... Słońca ... Ziemi ...
zeby Ciebie grzała sama wełna ... i sam styropian !

Wesołych Świąt   :big grin:

----------

brzoza moze nie miales takich intencji
ale ja te twoje podawanie uparte tabelki na ktorej na sciany przypada 20 % strat ciepla odebralem wlasnie tak jak odebralem

problem tu istniejacy to jest czy ocieplic fundament czy nie
a te tabelki ktore przytaczasz na pewno odnosza sie do ocieplonego fundamentu, wiec ciezko na ich podstawie wywnioskowac cokolwiek
ja twoje posty odebralem w sumie tak krotko podsumowujac: "zobaczcie ile ciepla ucieka przez okna, wentylacje, dach- wiec o ta reszte nie warto walczyc"

moze nie tak chciales to wyrazic ale tak ja to rozumiem
powiem tak 
ja nie liczylem ile ciepla mi moze uciec przez fundament ale zrobilem symulacje mostka termicznego ( strop miedzy domem a garazem przy czym strop w garazu ocieplony 10 cm styropianu)

wyszlo mi okolo 100 W strat na odcinku 8 metrow
wiec strzelam teraz ale szacuje ze straty przez fundament to okolo 1000 W

caly moj dom obliczylem na jakies 3 KW
wiec dla mnie nieocieplenie fundamentow odpowiadaloby DODATKOWYM 30 % wydatkow na ogrzewanie wiecej

----------

acha wlasnie
zeby wprowadzic troche porzadku
to proponuje nie podawac wartosci k czy podobnych spraw, tylko konkretnie wyliczyc moc uciekajaca przez dany objekt
wtedy mamy dopiero jasnosc
np okna -1500 W
sciany 900 W
mostek termiczny gdzies tam 500 W
dziurka od klucza 300 W

itd
to jest chyba najlepszy sposob zeby jakos zobrazowac potencjalne wydatki na energie (poprzez porownywanie mocy)


acha zapomnialbym
Wesolych swiat dla wszystkich forumowiczow

----------

> problem tu istniejacy to jest czy ocieplic fundament czy nie


Leon
z całym szacunkiem ... ale pytanie *marmona* zrozumiałem inaczej...
marmon rozważał wersję częsciowej izolacji ... również ...



> A może by ocieplić tylko te pół metra nad gruntem i obsypać ziemią?


(a to może być ekonomicznie  uzasadnione ... moze byc łatwo wykonalne 
może przynieść wymierne korzyści ... !  :big grin:  )

natomiast takie pisanie jak: 
" tu nie ma co kalkulowac  trzeba (całość) ocieplic i juz" 
to dla mnie ... tylko slogan ... 
wyjety z reklamy - styropianu czy wełny ...

odkopywanie *całych !!!* nierówno wylanych fundamentów ...
czyszczenie z ziemi ...
osuszanie ...
skucie występów betonu ...
nadłatanie wżerów ...
izolacja  ... klejenie styropianu... zasypanie ...
to sa realne koszty ...
i moze sie okazać, ze uzyskane w ten sposób pozorne oszczędności przekrocza nakłady na wykonanie tej pracy...  :sad: 

korzyści moga sie okazać problematyczne ...  :Confused:  

Leon ...
"ociepla sie" zeby wydać pieniądze ... i mieć ocieplone ? dla idei ...?
czy 
izoluje sie aby uzyskać oszędność opału ... czyli zaoszczedzić pieniedze ???
jak myślisz ...




> a te tabelki ktore przytaczasz *na pewno* odnosza sie do ocieplonego fundamentu, wiec ciezko na ich podstawie wywnioskowac cokolwiek


Leon ...a po czym sądzisz, że *"na pewno" ?*...   :Confused:  
(choc uważam, że masz dużą wiedze w tym temacie ...)

i nie wiem czy Cię przekonam ...
ale spróbuje ...

dom to nie tylko ściana fundamentowa ...   :Confused:  
ciepło jakąkolwiek będzie miało trudną do przebycia przeszkodę (w postaci znacznej izolacji)
to 
*wybierze sobie drogę o mniejszej izolacyjności ...* (np. uchylone drzwi ... wentylacje ... a nawet dziurke od klucza ...  :cool:  ... :big grin:  :big tongue:  :Lol: )

inaczej mówiąc:

*aby uzyskać dobra izolacyjność nalezałoby WSZYSTKIE  przegrody wykonać na jednakowym poziomie termoizolacyjności ...!*

nie tylko posadzke lub ściane fundamentową ... 
ale i wentylacje (na przykład....   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   )
konkludując ...
ażeby miec ciepły dom można:

*- ograniczyć straty ciepła przez przegrody...* 
lub
*- dostarczyć więcej ciepła ...* 

zarówno jedno jaki drugie kosztują jakieś pieniądze  ...   :Confused:  

ocieplanie na siłe *"bo tak trzeba"*  to słodkie ... ble ble 


 :Wink2: 
pzdr

----------


## jareko

tak wiec po swietach ciag dlaszy tego ble bl ble.....  :wink: 
Widzisz Brzoza - to nie slogan reklamowy tylko realne spojrzenia na miejsca ktorymi cieplo ucieka. Nikt nie neguje ze nie da sie zrobic chalupy do ktorej ogrzewania kosztow ponosic sie nie bedzie - to jest nierealne lub ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. To fakt - iles tam kasy co miesiac wywalac na ciepelko trzeba i juz  :sad:  Chodzi tylko o to by w danych realiach nie wyrzucac jej bez sensu. Caly szkopol w tym ze fundament czy tez sciana fundamentowa jest w swadomosci wiekszosci Inwestorow miejscem przez ktore nic nie ucieka lub ucieka tak malo ze mozna to miejsce potrzaktowac per noga. Wszak cieplo tylko do gory idzie - co poniekad jest prawda  :smile:  Czy na mroz w zwiazku z tym wychodzisz na bosaka ale za to z czapa futrzana na glowie?  :wink:  Cos chcialem swoimi obliczeniami (jak widze ich metodyki nie negujesz tylko zaskoczony % jestes) uswiadomic - czy mi sie to udalo czy nie - no coz - kazdy oceni to na swoj sposob wychodzac w cieplych butach lub na bosaka na lod  :wink: 
O jednym pamietac trzeba - jesli jakas przegroda wyjatkowo odbiegac swoja izolacyjnoscia od innych bedzie to jej udzial prcentowy w globnalnych stratach ciepla bedzie wiekszy - to naprawde tylko matematyka nic wiecej  :smile:

----------


## rrmi

podnosze ten temat .dodam od siebie , ze nie mialam fundamentu ocieplonego . dom byl z piwnica i nie bylo w niej zimno. bylo sucho. moj maz mowi , ze napewno w tym domu , ktory bedziemy budowac nie bedzie ocieplal. za ogrzewanie placilismy ok.500 zl , dom byl 250 m2 bylo ogrzewanych , tanim gazowym jednofunkcyjnym piecem. sasiedzi mieli dwufunkcyjny za chyba 20000zl i placili ok 10000zl. nie wiem na czym polegaja te wszystkie wyliczenia . mnie z wyliczen interesuje ile zaplace co miesiac za ogrzewanie.szczerze to sami nie bardzo wtedy rozumielismy jak piec no prawie najtanszy a my tak malo placimy . no i nie marzlismy, to tyle

----------


## rrmi

przepraszam 1000 zl placili, tak na marginesie te wszystkie argumenty za ocieplaniem sa logiczne , ale ja mam po prostu inne doswiadczenia

----------

> przepraszam 1000 zl placili, tak na marginesie te wszystkie argumenty za ocieplaniem sa logiczne , ale ja mam po prostu inne doswiadczenia


 wszystko fajnie
tylko placisz mniej wiecej jednak okolo 1,5- 2 razy tyle, co inni zjadace gazu
winy szukaj w izolacji... :wink:

----------

brzoza konkretny przyklad moj domek

sciany zewnetrzne 200 m2 U okolo 0,16
okna okolo 20 m2 U okolo 1,5
dach okolo 200 m2 U okolo 0,25
 dla dt = 20°C

otrzymamy nastepujace moce strat ciepla

sciany zewnetrzne 640 Wat
okna 600 wat
dach 1000 wat

razem 2400 wat

jesli dalbym tylko 10 cm styropianu to sciany mialyby U =0,3
 i straty przez sciany odpowiednio 1200 Wat

czyli 560 watt wiecej


moze te 560 wat to nei duzo ale zawsze jest to prawie 25 % ciepla
wiec dla mnei warto
po za tym 
robie raz i chce miec spokoj

----------


## rrmi

no nie wiem czy inni za ogrzanie ok 250 m2 placa 250zl?czy aby napewno?

----------

> tak wiec po swietach ciag dlaszy tego ble bl ble..... 
> Widzisz Brzoza 
> 
> ... kazdy oceni to na swoj sposob wychodzac w cieplych butach lub na bosaka na lod 
> ...


*jareko*  - każdy oceni ... masz racje ...

ja na zimne stopy zalecam ciepłe skarpety ... ciepłe buty ... zapalić w kominku ...

Ty - ocieplać fundament ...   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

(a co z wentylacją ?  wszak ciepło ucieka głownie w góre ...)   :Confused:   :Confused:  :Confused:  

mozna do wróbli strzelac z armat ... niekoniecznie trafic  ...  huku  wszak narobic ...

pzdr

----------

> brzoza konkretny przyklad moj domek
> ...
> *robie raz i chce miec spokoj*


Leon
powtórze 
ciepło jakąkolwiek będzie miało trudną do przebycia przeszkodę (w postaci znacznej izolacji)
to *wybierze sobie drogę o mniejszej izolacyjności ...*
np. uchylone drzwi, okno ... wentylacje ... a nawet dziurke od klucza ...
aby uzyskać dobra izolacyjność nalezałoby *WSZYSTKIE*  przegrody wykonać na jednakowym poziomie termoizolacyjności ...

zaizolujesz wszystko raz ... dokładnie ...
/załózmy ze Ci sie to uda /
poczujesz sie wtedy jakbyś sobie  włozył głowe do worka foliowego
zamkniesz to ciepło ... i stworzysz srodowisko idealne dla rozwoju roztoczy i bakterii ... inkubator zarazków
sztuczne srodowisko odciete od warunków zewnętrznych ...

jesli szczytem marzeń jest wydać pieniedze na ocieplenie 
i liczyć poźniej z kalkulatorem kazdorazowe otwarcie drzwi ...
uchylenie okna ... i %%% ciepła jakie uciekły niepotrzebnie tamtedy /zamiast skierowac sie w kierunku ocieplonej posadzki i i ocieplonego fundamentu ... / 
każdy m3 spalonego gazu ...  Kw prądu czy kg węgla
aby sprawdzic czy zwrot nakładów nastapił po 50 latach ...
a może wogóle zwrot nie nastapił ...   :Confused:  

moze to jest metoda na spokój ... 
 :Confused:  

pzdr

----------


## rrmi

Ty Leon masz widze precyzyjne obliczenia , ale chyba Wiesz , ze z pewniej kwoty po prostu nie zejdziesz . I tyle . Mysle , ze wszyscy macie tu racje , ja jak pisalam wyzej nie mialam ocieplonego fundamentu , sciany byly ocieplone 10 styropianem . I tak tez w 2 domu bedzie . Co do welny jeszcze to nawet na 1 cm2 jej nie poloze. Jareko-kazdy z nas pieniadze liczy , bo wiadomo jak jest ciezko , ale naprawde pewna granice ciezko jest przeskoczyc. W polsce placi sie za ogrzewanie , w kalifoeni za chlodzenie , tak juz jest.  Nie mniej cieplo Was wszystkich pozdrawiam

----------


## rrmi

Troche sie pomylilam z tym piecem sasiadow. Byl to buderus, stojacy , z bajerami jak czujnik pogodowy zawnetrzny. Sami nie moglismy sie z mezem nadziwic , ze oni placa 2 razy tyle co my , skoro w taki piec zainwestowali

----------


## jareko

jak juz wspomnialem - swoje powiedzialem w tym watku i powtarzac sie nei zamierzam
*rrmi* - oczywiscie nie da sie zbudowac takiej chalupy by nic nie placic  :wink:  ale sadze ze trzeba dazyc do minimalizacji wydatkow uwzgledniajac, ze tak jak mowi *brzoza*, jest jeszcze wentylacja (ale tu mozna pomyslec np. o reku) jest jeszcze wietrzenie i tym podobne straty ktorych nie sposob wyliczyc i oszacowac - juz o tym tez pisalem
Ale jest jedno o czym pamietac nalezy - rozsadne wydawanie pieniedzy ma dopiero sens jak rozsadnie rozlozy sie izolacyjnosc przegrod uwzgladniajaca wszystkie czynniki majace wplyw na dogrzewanie otoczenia  :wink: 
Pozniejsze oszczednosci w kosztach to nie tylko ciepla chalupa, to system ogrzewania, to zastosowany piec, to usytuowanie okien wzgledem stron swiata, to wykorzystanie akumulacji posadzki ogrzewanej sloncem zima, to otoczenie domu zaslaniajace go lub nie od zimnych polnocno-wschodnich wiatrow,  to bardzo wiele czynnikow ktore powoduja, ze te same domy, wybudowane z tych samych materialow i ta sama technologia i przy uzytkownikach identycznie z nich korzystajacych roznia sie kosztami ogrzewania
Jesli masz taka mozliwosc polecam siegnac do archiwum Muratora (sadze ze dostepne tylko w Redakcji) i przesledzic cykl artykolow z konca lat 80-tych o wykorzystaniu naturalnych sposobow dogrzania chalupy

----------


## rrmi

Jareko-nie mam mozliwosci siegac , ale dziekuje . Tu tez jest niezla skarbnica wiedzy . Czytam , ucze sie i wyciagam wnioski. Jak nie bede czegos rozumiala bede pytac , wszyscy maja tu swoj punkt widzenia i opinie , i o to chodzi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Slawlak

Ja mam drobne pytanko. Czy w sytuacji gdy mam poziom podłogi parteru na wysokości 80 cm, wystarczy że na monolityczną ścianę nad poziomem gruntu dam styropian 5 cm, czy lepiej np 10 cm ??

----------


## m.dworek

lepiej mimo wszystko 10 cm
bedzie cieplej  :wink: 
o ile cieplej trzeba by skalkulowac
ale jesli nie jestes fanatykiem cieplych domow to rob 5
znam mnostwo ludzi, ktorzy nie ocieplaja takich pierdol jak fundament, wieniec i tez zyja
i nawet twierdza, ze malo placa za energie  :wink: 
wszystko kwestia swiatopogladu
lub..
umiejetnosci inzynieryjnych zeby sobie to i owo policzyc  :wink:

----------

> ... znam mnostwo ludzi, ktorzy nie ocieplaja takich pierdol jak fundament, wieniec i tez zyja
> i nawet twierdza, ze malo placa za energie 
> wszystko kwestia swiatopogladu
> lub..
> umiejetnosci inzynieryjnych zeby sobie to i owo policzyc


*Trach* jest mgr inż. budownictwa  - jak wynika z danych w profilu 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/profile.p...profile&u=5270 
 z tego co pisze wynika, ze jest projektantem ...



> Projektowaliśmy np. halę targową dla Kupieckich Domów Towarowych na Placu Defilad (to ta najbliższa ulicy Świętokrzyskiej)...


http://forum.muratordom.pl/posting.p...uote&p=1020948

nie brakuje mu też " ... umiejetnosci inzynieryjnych zeby sobie to i owo policzyc  :wink: ..." - a oto Jego pogląd na izolacje funamentów 


> Ja też tak samo, nie docieplam fundamentu pod ziemią ...
> 
> 
> ... im lepsze wprowadzamy izolacje w całym domu i lepszego współczynnika k pilnujemy, tym oszczędniej możemy grzać, i w coraz nowszych domkach mamy coraz mniejszą dostawę ciepła z pieca. Ale im oszczędniej grzejemy, tym mniej ciepła trafia w ściany i fundament (ideałem, do którego dążymy, jest wszak by całe ciepło z c.o. służyło na ogrzanie powietrza w domu a jak najmniej szło na ogrzanie jego konstrukcji!), *więc skoro zakładamy że nie chcemy podgrzewać fundamentu >>naszym<< ciepłem to on i tak BĘDZIE przemarzać, nawet przykryty 20, 30 czy 150-centymetrową warstwą izolacji - najcieplejsze >>futro<< nie ogrzeje czegoś, co samo nie wydziela ciepła. Więc nie przesadzajmy !*
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam -
> Andrzej


http://forum.muratordom.pl/posting.p...quote&p=439276

pzdr

----------


## Kero

Mam obawy czy pytać po przeczytaniu całego tematu ale jak nie zapytam to będę pozostawał w niepewności.
Zupełnie nie znam się na tych zagadnieniach obliczeniowych. Jestem wyłącznie laikiem, który wybudował dom pod koniec lat 80-tych.
Przystępujemy z synem do budowy parterowego domu. Mój dylemat brzmi:
Jak ocieplić fundamet od zewnętrznej strony skoro ściana fundamentowa będzie miała szerokość 30cm a ściana zewnętrzna budynku 36c. Zatem lico ściany zewnętrznej będzie jedynie 3cm wystawało poza fundamentową.
Ocieplić od wewnętrznej strony?

Tyle tylko i tu zastrzegam, żę nie zamierzam się wymądrzać ale porozmawiać o swoich przemysleniach.
jareko na początku tego tematu napisał:
"...Gdyz zimno przez nieocieplony fundament bedzie ci w siciane szlo lub odwrotnie cieplo ci sciana uciekac bedzie "

W związku z tym moje kolejne pytanie:
Skoro zimno z fundamentu będzie szło w ścianę i jestem w stanie zgodzić się z tym to przecież temperatura powietza (mroźnego) nie jest chyba niższa od temperatury ściany fundamentowej zatem ściana zewnętrzna będzie chłonęła i tak mroźne powietrze na całej swojej powierzchni na tyle na ile jej współczynnik przenikania na to pozwala? Jeśli w miejscu styku ściany fundamentowej ze ścianą zewnętrzną powstaje mostek termiczny to zgoda ma to sens ale tym samym wyklucza ewentualne ocieplanie fundamentu od strony wewnętrznej bo mostka termicznego to nie wyeliminuje.

----------


## Barbossa

w przypadku parterowego, niepodejrzewam, aby ściana zewnętrzna musiała stać symetrycznie na ścianie fundamentowej, a ta musiałaby mieć aż 30cm; rozumiem, że ściana zewnętrzna w technoligii 1W
wtedy uzyskasz np 4cm zapasu na docieplenie fundamentu
chociaż niektórzy twierdzą, że nie trzeba ocieplać gdy coś tam... że bud wyniesiony ileś tam centów nad ziemię) ale ja akurat nie jestem zwolennikiem tej tezy

temat do rozważenia

----------


## stach_past

> Mam fundamenty ...
> Chcę odkopać ściany i ocieplić. Czy warto?
> Pzdr,
> Marmon.


Super encyklopedia o fundamentach i ocieplaniu - POLECAM
dodatkowo nie nudzimy się czytając polemikę.
odgrzewam temat, bo pewnie ktoś będzie szukał czegoś o fundamentach.

----------


## stanley79

Jestem nowy i pozwole sobie przytoczyć przykład z życia:
nie jestem budowlańcem ale kilka lat temu przeprowadziłem rozmowę z moim teściem, który też miał nie zaizolowane fundamenty (nieizlowane i nieocieplone).Od tej rozmowy minęło ok 7lat i w między czasie do piwnicy przedostała się woda a po niej pojawił się grzyb. to jeszcze nic...
ściana jednego z pokoju pękła właściwie na całej długości - okazalo się że fundament obsunął się. pojawia się nowy problem - drzwi i okna zaczynają "niepasować" do swoich pierwotnych otworów
Tyle z oszczędzania na izolacji funadamentu. 
jeśli jest kasa to nie ma co oszczędzać...

----------

> ... jeśli jest kasa to nie ma co oszczędzać...



przepijemy naszej babci /teściowej/ domek cały domek cały, domek mały
i kalosze i bambosze i sandały jeszcze dziś , jeszcze dziś , jeszcze dziś !

----------


## beton44

wklejać RYSUNKI  :ohmy:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Podciągam temat, bo nie chcę zakładać nowego.

W projekcie mam ławę szerokości 50cm i dalej bloczki szer 24cm, posadowienie 120cm. Wykonawca gorąco namawia mnie (podobno dużo taniej) by fundament wylać do poziomu gruntu a bloczkami nadmurować resztę. 
Zastanawiam się jak taki fundament ocieplić? Czytałam, że powierzchnia fundamentu będzie nierówna, zabrudzona i ciężko będzie ten styro przykleić. Wpadłam na taki pomysł:



Rysunek na szybko w paincie więc wiele mu brakuje ale ideę myślę że oddaje. Nie ma na nim izolacji p/wilgociowych ale oczywiście pamiętam o nich. Chodzi mi o to, czy można wykop "zwęzić" styropianem ponad ławą, w ten sposób pójdzie mniej betonu i od razu mam ocieplenie. 

Napiszcie proszę co sądzicie o tym pomyśle.

pisząc styropian mam na myśli wersję twardą i wodoodporną (aqua, hydrotherm itp) ew. styrodur

----------


## orko

Ja mam również nierówne fundamenty wylane w gruncie i chcę to ocieplić tak:
Robię szalunek ze styropianu w ziemi i wlewam w szczelinię ciepły perlitobeton i po nierównościach.
Niektórzy tu podają że przez dach ucieka tyle procent przez ściany tyle i przez fundamenty tyle.
Owszem może i te procenty są ok ale tylko w odniesieniu do nieocieplonego domu!
Jeśli ocieplicie ściany, dach to nagle okaże się że przez nieocieplony fundament ucieka np 50% ciepełka i tyle po tych waszych procentach.
Podobnie niektórym migruje raz zimno w dół raz ciepło w górę.
Zachodzi jedynie przepływ energii z ciała o wyższej temperaturze do ciała o niższej temperaturze.
Zaraz niektórzy będą krzyczeć, że przecież ciepło tylko do góry migruje.
Bzdura! 
Aby zachodził przepływ energii musi być jakiś jej nośnik np powietrze.
Ciepłe powietrze rzeczywiście unosi się do góry bo zimne jest po prostu cięższe i ot cała tajemnica.

----------


## orko

:big grin:

----------


## orko

> Ja też tak samo, nie docieplam fundamentu pod ziemią ...
> 
> 
> ... im lepsze wprowadzamy izolacje w całym domu i lepszego współczynnika k pilnujemy, tym oszczędniej możemy grzać, i w coraz nowszych domkach mamy coraz mniejszą dostawę ciepła z pieca. Ale im oszczędniej grzejemy, tym mniej ciepła trafia w ściany i fundament (ideałem, do którego dążymy, jest wszak by całe ciepło z c.o. służyło na ogrzanie powietrza w domu a jak najmniej szło na ogrzanie jego konstrukcji!), *więc skoro zakładamy że nie chcemy podgrzewać fundamentu >>naszym<< ciepłem to on i tak BĘDZIE przemarzać, nawet przykryty 20, 30 czy 150-centymetrową warstwą izolacji - najcieplejsze >>futro<< nie ogrzeje czegoś, co samo nie wydziela ciepła. Więc nie przesadzajmy !*


Autor tego postu zapomiał o jednym:
ciepło ziemi poniżej 10m wynosi około 10oC przez cały rok a to za sprawą słoneczka.
Ocieplamy fundamet właśnie po to aby to ziemia go grzała w jak największym stopniu
Przy dobrym ociepleniu nie ma prawa przemarzać fundament właśnie ze względu na ciepło ziemi!

----------


## pblochu

marmon

a może ociepl ten 0,5m cokół oraz wykonaj 0,5 metrową opaskę ze styropianu wokół domu. 
Czyli trzeba by było wykopać powiedzmy 20 cm ziem. Powstały rów wyłożyć włókniną położyć styropian (owinąć styro włókniną) Obsypać to wszystko piaskiem i położyć kostkę.
Lub odkopać fundamenty i zasypać proszkiem który oferuje (za free) pewien forumowicz patrz wątek o domu pasywnym chyba 77 strona

----------

